

Talkwalker Alerts - Free alternative to Google Alerts - bluelu
http://www.talkwalker.com/alerts?ref=hnews

======
kristophe
Over the past weeks, Google sent me 1 mail per day containing 1 single result.
So I will definitely try out this alternative

------
annalux
great alternative !!!

